# Doesn't like treats



## HedgasaurusRex (Jun 5, 2009)

So I have a little guy that I got back in Feb. He seems to really be warming up to me. He no longer tries to run and burrow into something when I pull him out his cage, instead taking a liking to cuddling with my cupped hands in my lap.

One thing he seems to not reallly have progressed in is his taste for treats. I would really like to have something he really likes in order to do the whole positive reinforcement thing. However, he doesn't seem to like anything. He can be completely comfortable, and will never really get past a single nibble on a meal worm (which is currently his favorite, if you can call it that)

I've tried quite a few things (meal worms, crickets, carrots, chicken, etc.) but he still hasn't liked anything that doesn't come from his food bowl. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get him to like treats. I've already sort of tried rubbing the treats on his lips, which I've heard about before, but still no luck


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Try putting his treats into his food bowl. His food can be in the bowl at the time or not. Also some hedgehogs just don't like treats. What kind of food are you feeding? Often a different hedgehog or cat food can be used as a treat. Something that's a bit high in fat that he wouldn't eat on a regular basis.


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

I recently went through this with Olive. She HATES mealworms and crickets. However, I recently discovered that she goes nuts for plain turkey cold cuts. I took half of one slice and broke it up into little hedgie-sized bits and put it on a little plate next to her food dish in her house. When she came out to eat, she took a few sniffs and then hogged the whole pile down in about 2 minutes. What a pig! :lol: I'm glad that I found something she likes though. She also loves strawberries and bananas. Have you tried any of these?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sometimes you just get a hedgehog that won't try other things. I've had a few now that no matter how many times in their life time I tried to get them to eat somethings, they simply had no desire to do so. Not much you can do about it but to keep trying. Keep in mind that it may take more than a night or two of the same item being offered. I have had a couple that after a few days they finally decided the new stuff wasn't going to hurt them. I even had one that decided mealworms were OK after years of me trying to get him to eat them. After that time he thought they were the best.


----------

